# Detector de tonos con lm567



## c0m@ (Abr 20, 2006)

Hola muy buenas.
Este es mi primer mensaje, y he pensado que era un buen foro para que me echárais una mano.

Tengo que fabricar un circuito con el integrado lm567 (detector de tonos), en el cual he de poner 2 integrados en paralelo para poder decodificar un tono del teléfono y realizar una acción; ya sea mover un relé, o lo que sea. (de esta parte tengo el esquema; en caso de ser necesario, lo subiría)

Mi idea es la siguiente:

En caso de sonar el teléfono, añadirle un contador (johnson, x ej), para que la línea salte. Una vez que salte, si un usuario marca 1 uno, la señal de teléfono se desviaría hacia un teléfono, y en caso de marcar un 2, se desviaría hacia el otro; es decir, fabricar una especie de centralita para dos teléfonos, ya que no se me ocurre otra cosa a la que le pueda sacar utilidad; los proyectos me pueden. jeje


Mi pregunta es:

Es factible volver a generar una señal de teléfono tras pasar por el circuito? Es decir.. Señal llamada, cojer el teléfono y hablar normalmente.



Espero que podáis ayudarme; o por lo menos orientarme para saber por donde porder cojer el toro.


Muchas gracias.


----------



## MultiLAN (Abr 20, 2006)

No es mas facil utilizar un Decodificador de DTMF ?

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/telefon/decdtmf/index.htm


----------



## c0m@ (Abr 21, 2006)

Gracias por responder tan rápido Multilan, ya lo había visto, ojalá pudiera ser tan simple. Debo usar el lm 567. no me permiten hacerlo con un decodificador DTMF. 

De todas formas,  usar el lm567 no tiene demasiada complicación, el circuito es simple, aunque no sea tan estable. Lo que tengo problema, es a la hora de implementar el circuito,. ya que no tengo demasiada idea de telefonía.

Una vez que alguien pulse una tecla del teléfono, y ésta sea reconocida.... como se podría hacer que la línea mandara otra vez el tono de llamada desde esta "centralita" hasta otro número de teléfono??

Había pensado usar un relé, pero de esta manera, únicamente funcionaría la línea de teléfono, pero no daría señal de llamada. Espero explicarme. jheje.


----------



## sebasgm (May 25, 2008)

Hola, estoy intentando usar este integrado (el LM567) para decodificar el tono generado por un 555 en config astable. Las primeras pruebas me funcionaron tomando como base el cirtuito del link de pablin que figura dos o tres post por encima del mio, y el circuito de aplicación para generar una onda cuadrada, que figura en el datasheet http://www.national.com/ds/LM/LM567.pdf. 

Esto funcionó bien en términos de detectar correctamente la frecuencia del astable y bloquear los efectos de la luz ambiente que afectaba a mi circuito original, aunque siguió respondiendo a la frecuencia de cualquier control remoto hogareño, lo cual es un problema. 
   Luego me di cuenta que estaba alimentando con una tension por encima de la maxima que deberia emplear, y entonces comencé a alimentarlo con 6V, ahora el LM567 solo responde al tono de mi astable pero no consigo un voltage de salida suficiente para que el pulso active el circuito allí conectado (una compuerta NAND cuya salida sispara un 555 config monoestable).


Entonces mis dudas son los siguientes:

1- ¿Es importante que el capacitor del RC sea cerámico?

2- ¿De que orden debe ser la R de la pata 8 respecto de la frecuencia central?

3- ¿Por qué con una entrada de 6v no consigo una salida satisfactoria?

4- ¿Como seteo y para que sirven las patas 1 y 2?

Ojala puedan ayudarme.

Gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 25, 2008)

Recurda que DMTF son dos tonos , no uno.

El ne567 se le debe ingresar una señal de unos 200mV, normalmente lo que hacemos es ponerle a la entrada una resistencia y dos diodos en antiparalelo.

Recuerda que la salida funciona al reves y es de colector abierto, o sea que debes añadir una resistencia a positivo paras tener un nivel logico.


----------



## pepechip (May 25, 2008)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> Recurda que DMTF son dos tonos , no uno.



Tengo una duda. Para detectar el tono generado por una tecla se podria realizar utilizando conjuntamente 2 NE567 y sus salidas conectarlas a una puerta AND , o bien estos no serian capaces de discriminar este tipo de señal compuesta.


----------



## El nombre (May 25, 2008)

Con toda la circuiteria que necesitas se sale más rentable el mt8870 para la detección de tonos.


----------



## sebasgm (May 25, 2008)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> Recurda que DMTF son dos tonos , no uno.
> 
> El ne567 se le debe ingresar una señal de unos 200mV, normalmente lo que hacemos es ponerle a la entrada una resistencia y dos diodos en antiparalelo.
> 
> Recuerda que la salida funciona al reves y es de colector abierto, o sea que debes añadir una resistencia a positivo paras tener un nivel logico.



No entiendo bien eso que ya leí en muchos lados, de la entrada de 200mV. Yo hasta el momento le estuve conectando en forma directa (sin resistencias ni nada) la salida de un receptor infrarrojo de los que traen circuiteria incorporada y son de fgran alcance (simil TSOP-1738), y esa salida es de como 6V si mal no recuerdo, ahora, así y todo el dispositivo parcialmente funciona ¿Como es que no lo quemé o cosa por el estilo? Perdonen mi ignorancia, pero bueh...

Entonces ¿Que valores de resistencia y diodos tendria que usar en esa entrada?

Por otro lado, sigo sin entender como juegan las patas 1 y 2 del integrado, sé porque lo vi en varios lugares, que no es lo mismo conectarlas con cualqueir valor de capacitores, pero no sé como calcular su valor de acuerdo a la frecuencia central que pretendo usar.

Por otro lado no tengo la menor idea de qué es o como se usa un DMTF.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 25, 2008)

No es que lo quemes si no que lo saturas y no funciona bien.

Por ejemplo una de 10k y dos diodos tipo 1n4148 en antiparalelo o un simple divisor.

http://www.nxp.com/acrobat_download/datasheets/NE567_SE567_2.pdf

Pafina 8 hay las formulas, empieza calculando fo.

Te interesa tener un ancho banda pequeño por eso debes jugar con c2.



Una solucion mas barata en tu caso es el cd4046 y lo puedes conectar directamente,es casi lo mismo y tienes dos formas de detectar, por biestable o por XOR tu eliges el que mejor se te adapte.
En teoria el biestable, si gaces lo que toca en el emisor, una frecuencia de 40khz y un duty cilce 30%  del led iluminado


----------



## sebasgm (May 26, 2008)

Ok, muchas gracias, voy a averiguar un poco y entonces después si tengo más dudas vuelvo.

Saludos.


----------



## cakches (Mar 22, 2009)

pero en que programa pueden simular el NE678 o LM567 por que en el proteus 7.4 SP3 no lo encuentro menos enel circuitmaker 2000 :S y mucho menos en el multisim 10.1

alguien sabe como puedo conseguir ese integrado o con que programa lo han simulado ? ya que muchos afirman haberlo simulado.

les gradeceria bastante


----------

